# Shipping bags and Boxes



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I have figured out that a 14.5 x 19 uline poly mailer bag will fit at most 5 shirts between l-2xl without it looking unprofessional and still give a decent shipping costs with dhl..

I can't seem to find something that will fit between 6-10 shirts between these sizes thouogh. I got some of the expansion bags from uline but will be returning them as they will not do.

I did chat with a uline person who will send samples of the regular no line poly bags in the next two largest sizes of 19 x 24 and 24 x 24..hopefully, they will do.

It was suggested I try some corrugated mailers similar to literature mailers that are a flat box. These look great but they are expensive. I know the bags add less weight as well than the boxes will.

I figure the dimensions to be (L) 15 X (W) 13 X (H) 3.5-4..basically 15" x 13" x 3.5-4" for 10 shirts (7-8lbs) which is my max per order before they would have to call in because shipping costs are definitely going to get bigger from there.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------

